# Storing Oils



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I worry about oils or other fats (lard, for example) going rancid during storage. We use oil at such a slow rate that even with stock rotation, I occasionally have some go bad. And it's not like I'm storing huge amounts at this point. I usually buy the double pack of olive oil at Costco and rarely have more than 2 unopened bottles on hand, I sometimes have one of them go bad before I get around to using it.

Which brings up the point, if I can't store large quantities of oil, how am I going to provide enough fats in an emergency situation. My only idea at this point is to cultivate nut trees and an oil crop like black sunflower seeds. This is really bothering me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

i brought a 18-L METAL can of olive oil from my good friend, whose family owns an orchard in Greece. Best of the best olive oil.

Metal can stays in 50 oF basement 24/7, gets opened only to siphon off 3-4L at a time. Winter it gets colder and the oil solidifies.

It's still fine oil. About 4-L left. I don't use it for cooking fat much, instead: salads, pesto, spaghetti sauce, etc.........









You need to exclude oxygen, heat, and light from fats/oils.

People say frozen bacon goes bad, BS!!! Vacuum sealed it's fine for a year or two, at least.

Rendered fat also stores well. Pemmican has been dug up from the 1800s still edible

One other thought, render the fat from cooking, and/or raise some hogs.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I buy 3 or 4 gallons of veggie oil and store to expiry date.

It is marked as expired and put into a shed to be use as a last resort lamp oil.

The alternate is using it in a drip heater.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> i brought a 18-L METAL can of olive oil from my good friend, whose family owns an orchard in Greece. Best of the best olive oil.
> 
> Metal can stays in 50 oF basement 24/7, gets opened only to siphon off 3-4L at a time. Winter it gets colder and the oil solidifies.
> 
> ...


Good to know. As far as rendering cooking fat, this is one of the reasons I'm worried about having enough fat. I have freeze dried meat stored, but as far as fresh meat, not too many sources of meat wandering around out western Washington neighborhood. I would assume the four resident deer would disappear rather quickly, and how much fat can a person expect to find on a deer? I have now idea, never having butchered one. We have a lot of rabbits, but wild rabbits are so lean that I hear you need supplemental fat if they're your only meat source. I can't remember where I read that, so I'm not sure how true it is.

There area lot of deer in the area around out place in eastern Washington, but everyone over there is a hunter so I don't think we could count on them being around for long either.

Hogs aren't an option (or any livestock at this point in time).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salmon?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Salmon?


I have a LOT of these on hand.
Use by date is still another year out - 
but I'd have no prob eating them after that.
2.5oz pkg
Calories 70
Protein: 13g
Fat: 2g
Cholesterol: 25mg
Sodium: 230mg


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Isnt there olive oil from the Pharoahs that was reported good? 
I have also heard of "rabbit starvation" or something, Due to all protein and no fat? Phuey..I would think you would be ok.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Canned tuna in oil. Never seen that go bad.

Anybody canned oils?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Canned tuna in oil. Never seen that go bad.
> 
> Anybody canned oils?


Interesting idea Trapper! I wonder how the oil would affect the rubber (or rubber based?) lining on canning jar lids? If it softens the rubber it could cause a break in the seal. But who knows, it might work.

We don't have a ton of oil in our stores, we rotate out some olive oil and are trying not to use too much veggie oil. Bacon grease is stored in the freezer and we rotate it out pretty quickly.

A number of years ago we decided to not worry about storing oils due to the possibility of going rancid so went with some powdered butter in #10 cans with a 10 year shelf life.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

According to FEMA, stored properly vegetable oils can be stored indefinitely https://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf

Not sure how they define "properly", but unopened and at about 60-65 degrees in the dark it's years past the 'best by" date in my experience anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Interesting idea Trapper! I wonder how the oil would affect the rubber (or rubber based?) lining on canning jar lids? If it softens the rubber it could cause a break in the seal. But who knows, it might work.
> 
> We don't have a ton of oil in our stores, we rotate out some olive oil and are trying not to use too much veggie oil. Bacon grease is stored in the freezer and we rotate it out pretty quickly.
> 
> A number of years ago we decided to not worry about storing oils due to the possibility of going rancid so went with some powdered butter in #10 cans with a 10 year shelf life.


Slippy we up here feed some of the birdies come winter. They eat bugs come springtime/summer........

They like suet. I save up bacon fat, in jars. Come winter I take used deli plastics, the round ones that hold just a bite, fill with sunflower seed then pour in melted bacon fat. Let it cool into a lump, and better than the suet globs they sell you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I didn't know oils had expiration dates, but I think that's because USDA now requires dates on just about everything. Most things are still good long past those dates, though quality or nutrients may decline over time. I do have several bottles of both olive & vegetable oils but is within rotation, as is all my foods. Also currently have more bacon grease than I'll be able to use anytime soon, but the extra goes in the fridge. 

Much of my home canned meats & bacon & broths have atleast some fat in the jars and as long as they are sealed I don't see how it can go bad. I do wonder about vacuum sealing that extra bacon fat in jars and if it would work?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I worry about oils or other fats (lard, for example) going rancid during storage. We use oil at such a slow rate that even with stock rotation, I occasionally have some go bad. And it's not like I'm storing huge amounts at this point. I usually buy the double pack of olive oil at Costco and rarely have more than 2 unopened bottles on hand, I sometimes have one of them go bad before I get around to using it.
> 
> Which brings up the point, if I can't store large quantities of oil, how am I going to provide enough fats in an emergency situation. My only idea at this point is to cultivate nut trees and an oil crop like black sunflower seeds. This is really bothering me.


Disclaimer: We live in an area with so many beef cattle and dairy cows that finding a supply of animal fat has not even crossed our minds as an issue.

But my first thought on reading your OP was why don't you figure out how to store peanuts longer term? I bought the mill plates for our Country Living grain mill to be able to make peanut butter with it. (Because living in an apocalyptic world without peanut butter is unacceptable.)

https://store.countrylivinggrainmills.com/grain-mill-peanut-butter-plus-accessory/

Grinding up about a quart of peanut butter yields about 2-3 tablespoons of the best peanut oil you could ever want after letting it sit for a few days. It just floats right to the top. That is more than enough for 2-3 batches of the best popcorn you have ever tasted.

Just a thought and I may be completely off base. As I said initially, we are surrounded in animal fat, so it is not something that has ever crossed my mind.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> I have a LOT of these on hand.
> Use by date is still another year out -
> but I'd have no prob eating them after that.
> 2.5oz pkg
> ...


I am going to store some of this, although I would have to gag it down.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Canned tuna in oil. Never seen that go bad.
> 
> Anybody canned oils?


This is a great idea, thanks!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Crunch said:


> According to FEMA, stored properly vegetable oils can be stored indefinitely https://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf
> 
> Not sure how they define "properly", but unopened and at about 60-65 degrees in the dark it's years past the 'best by" date in my experience anyway.


My experience is different. I've opened olive oil from my stores that tasted even worse than olive oil usually tastes. I had to throw it out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Inor Surrounded by animal fat seems like a good situation to be in.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We don't use much oil so I rotate out as needed. I do store a couple of cans of Lard as I understand it has a longer shelf life. I live in Texas so their will be plenty of critters, at least in the beginning stages, to get fat from.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I should have added that I buy two gallons a year so that there always new oil in the loop.

The oldest is obviously used first up to the expiry date.

Right now I have coconut oil that is like a brick due to the fact it is stored @ 25 degrees at this time.

Put the quart+ jar on the hot air register to soften it up.

Has been 2-4 degrees F here for the last 5 days every morning, sick of it.

I had a gallon can of Bertolli olive, it was a year past expiration, opened the can for the first time, was rancid!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I am going to store some of this, although I would have to gag it down.


 If you're hungry enough, it'll taste delicious.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> If you're hungry enough, it'll taste delicious.


That's what I keep telling myself about a lot of things. In an emergency, I won't have the luxury of being a picky eater.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I should have added that I buy two gallons a year so that there always new oil in the loop.
> 
> The oldest is obviously used first up to the expiry date.
> 
> ...


I just threw out several small cans of expensive nut oils I had purchased for something specific and never used up. I don't blame the producer, because the containers were opened, but it was painful nonetheless.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

paulag1955 said:


> I just threw out several small cans of expensive nut oils I had purchased for something specific and never used up. I don't blame the producer, because the containers were opened, but it was painful nonetheless.


 Here's a small idea to avoid that pain. Before you throw oil away test it to see if it would work for emergency lighting. Buy a small oil lamp, just a little cheapie glass thing, and see how it does. Oil might also work as a lubricant in emergency situations.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's a small idea to avoid that pain. Before you throw oil away test it to see if it would work for emergency lighting. Buy a small oil lamp, just a little cheapie glass thing, and see how it does. Oil might also work as a lubricant in emergency situations.
> View attachment 103013


Great idea. I just stumbled across how to make a lamp like the one in the photo when I was researching how long a mason jar candle could be expected to last. And of course I thought of the oil I just threw away. I think any oil would work. In one of the Little House books, Laura described how her mother made a button lamp, which was a button twisted into a piece of cloth that was smeared with axle grease. So I'm imagining that nut oils would burn, too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's a small idea to avoid that pain. Before you throw oil away test it to see if it would work for emergency lighting. Buy a small oil lamp, just a little cheapie glass thing, and see how it does. Oil might also work as a lubricant in emergency situations.
> View attachment 103013


This is what I was talking about.

Easy to make with a piece of wire to hold the wick.

String type wicks are easy to come by, I have about a 100 feet of it on a spool.

Put about a foot of wick in the oil with about an 1/8" sticking out to light,

pull up for more light or replacing the burned segment.

Lift out the holder and pull down to adjust.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> This is what I was talking about.
> 
> Easy to make with a piece of wire to hold the wick.
> 
> String type wicks are easy to come by, I have about a 100 feet of it on a spool.


Yep. Missed your earlier post. Would regular white kitchen twine work for a wick do you think?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. Missed your earlier post. Would regular white kitchen twine work for a wick do you think?


I think it will. I don't see why not.

ETA: I just tried this with some plain cotton kitchen twine and avocado oil and it burned fine, but FAST. Only a 30 or so seconds to burn half an inch of twine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. Missed your earlier post. Would regular white kitchen twine work for a wick do you think?


I never had any luck with it when I tried a decade ago.

The cotton braided stuff works best.

When I spoke string type, I did not mean actual string.

Unwaxed cotton boot/shoelaces work also, save your broken ones.:tango_face_smile:

Now, all this is related to veggie oil, kerosene is a different story along with paraffin.

Those can be wicked up with about anything.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Oil might also work as a lubricant in emergency situations.

That sounds kinky. Mom used to say kinky is fun. Please don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I never had any luck with it when I tried a decade ago.
> 
> The cotton braided stuff works best.
> 
> ...


Yeppers- which is why my string descriptor used so many dang words lol.


----------

